# Spieleentwickler iranischer Herkunft zum Tode verurteilt



## Adam West (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo die Damen und Herren,

wie ich gerade bei www.gamestar.de lesen musste, soll Amir Mizra Hekmati, ein US Spieleentwickler- iranischer Abstammung, auf Grund einer Verurteilung zum Tode, im Iran hingerichtet werden.

Laut Angaben des islamischen Revolutionsgerichtest soll der ehemalige US-Marine, durch Mithilfe an Anti iranischen Spielen und Filmen versucht haben, die öffentliche Meinung zu manipulieren. Dies solle alles durch die CIA finanziert worden sein.



> Obwohl das in New York ansässige Studio Kuma Games bislang keine  Aussagen zu Hekmatis Beschäftigung oder einer möglichen CIA-Verbindung  gemacht hat, geht aus einem Eintrag der U.S. Small Business Innovation Research-Datenbank  hervor, dass der Angeklagte tatsächlich an einem Spiel für den  Entwickler gearbeitet hat. Dort wird das Projekt als  Sprach-Lern-Programm für das US-Militär beschrieben.


Er soll im iranischen Fernsehen bereits gestanden haben, im Auftrag der CIA geschickt worden zu sein, um den iranischen Geheimdienst zu infiltrieren.

Zu den Games Entwickler:



> Kuma Games hat neben Gangster- und Dinosaurier-Spielen unter dem Titel  »Kuma War« auch eine Reihe von kostenlosen Ego-Shootern mit Szenarien im  Mittleren Osten im Portfolio. Im 2005 erschienenen »Assault on Iran« geht es darum, als US-Kämpfer Schlüsselstellen des iranischen Atomprogramms zu stürmen.


persönliche Meinung: Brauch heute keiner mehr Beweise? Welcome to the Middle age  ...
MMn spitzt dies das Verhältnis zwischen USA und Iran nur noch mehr an. Vielleicht ein Patriotentot, damit die USA Gründe für "offensive Dinge" bekommen? Wer weiß...

MfG

Auf Wunsch die Originalquellen: www.nytimes.com und www.gamasutra.com

Quelle: Artikel auf www.gamestar.de


----------



## Alterac (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*

Die haben doch eh einen Dachschaden...


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*



> wird Amir Mizra Hekmati, ein iranischer Spieleentwickler



Ein amerikanischer Spieleentwickler iranischer Abstammung.


----------



## Adam West (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein amerikanischer Spieleentwickler iranischer Abstammung.


 Danke und korrigiert


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*

*das das


----------



## Adam West (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*

ja mein Gott, man wird sich wohl noch selbst verwirren dürfen, während man ne news schreibt


----------



## Rizoma (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Iranischer Spieleentwickler zum Tode verurteilt*



> Er soll im iranischen Fernsehen bereits gestanden haben, im Auftrag der CIA geschickt worden zu sein, um den iranischen Geheimdienst zu infiltrieren.



fragt sich nur wie dieses Geständnis zustande gekommen ist irgend wie stinkt das stark nach Folter!


----------



## DiabloJulian (10. Januar 2012)

Noch nie was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört oder was?!


----------



## Mix3ry (10. Januar 2012)

2012 und Iran


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

durch das geständnis hat er sein todesurteil unterschrieben. allerding glaube ich nicht, dass sich das verhältnis zwischen den usa und iran zuspitzen wird, da er "nur" ein spieleentwickler war (ob nun von der cia oder nicht) und das hat auf politisch so hoher ebene nicht zu bedeuteten


----------



## derP4computer (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn das stimmt, ist das echt ein Armutszeugnis für den Iran.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, ist das echt ein Armutszeugnis für den Iran.


 was haben sie erwartet? dass die iranische regierung ihn weiter schnüffeln lässt?


----------



## Dragon70 (10. Januar 2012)

@Mix3ry hab genau dassellbe gedacht als ich die News gelesen habe.......




MFG Dragon


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2012)

Gib bitte mal die originalen Quellen an, da steht's detaillierter.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> was haben sie erwartet? dass die iranische regierung ihn weiter schnüffeln lässt?


 Ich erwarte, daß man die Machthaber in diesem Land durch Diskussion und Gespräche zur Meinungsänderung bringt. 

Meine wirkliche Meinung schreibe ich hier nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Wie das Geständnis wohl zu Stande kam....?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, daß man die Machthaber in diesem Land durch Diskussion und Gespräche zur Meinungsänderung bringt.
> 
> Meine wirkliche Meinung schreibe ich hier nicht.


 made my day (auch wenns nur ironisch war)


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Januar 2012)

Free Hekmati!

Zu den anderen:
Ich habe Enterprise / Star Trek geschaut.
Jedes Land ist als Planet zu betrachten / mit Ihrer eigenen Alien Kultur. 

Die Iraner sind zB. Klingonen o. Vulkanier.
{Da werden jetzt einige denken,
zieh doch nicht die Extraterestrischen so runter}

[Die (Alien) Landesführung riskiert einfach zu viele Leben ( & das seit längerem ) der eigenen Bevölkerung,
durch ... der Angelt in unserem Gewässer, ist ein Spion. Mal ganz abgesehen von Steinigungen &
Drohnen*abschüssen.]

Allerdings hielten sich die Besatzungsmitglieder der USS usf. auch aus den Gebräuchen heraus,
& liessen nicht Ihre Phaser* etc. "herum(f)liegen".
(THX Adam West für die News, TV Nachrichten waren weniger gehaltvoll).

Interessant ist aber auch, das Sicherheitsdienste an Spieleentwicklungen beteiligt sind.
Wer hätte das gedacht.  (Durchleuchtung von x nebenbei.
Vorbereitung über mögliches Szenario y. & das mit z, ist nicht nett). Was für ein Spiel.

Make The Game - weniger blutig bitte!


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie das Geständnis wohl zu Stande kam....?



Vielleicht wurde er "gebeten", eins abzugeben.


----------



## Adam West (10. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gib bitte mal die originalen Quellen an, da steht's detaillierter.



Done!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> was haben sie erwartet? dass die iranische regierung ihn weiter schnüffeln lässt?



Muss einer der schnüffelt gleich zum Tode verurteilt werden? Gibt es außer dem wohl nicht wirklich echten Geständnis keine anderen Beweise. Und die wollen gottesfürchtig sein, denn das Töten ist auch in der islamischen Kultur eine Sünde!


----------



## Locuza (10. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Muss einer der schnüffelt gleich zum Tode verurteilt werden? Gibt es außer dem wohl nicht wirklich echten Geständnis keine anderen Beweise. Und die wollen gottesfürchtig sein, denn das Töten ist auch in der islamischen Kultur eine Sünde!


 
Wir sind alle Menschen.

Im Koran und in der Bibel stehen viele Lehrsätze, einfache Geschichten usw. die gerne durch "Geistliche/Füherpersonen etc." so verzerrt werden, dass die Aussageabsicht der Texte auf einen total anderen Sachverhalt impliziert werden.
"Kultursegmente" sind leider auch etwas diktierbares. Durch Lebensumstände, Verzerrungen und Gewohnheiten entstehen auch kulterelle "Standards", welche sich auf Fundamente beziehen, die bei näherer Analyse etwas total anderes ausgesagt haben.
Es haben übrigens auch schon einmal Geistliche Kritik an der Gesellschaft und der Regierung genommen, dass sie den Koran nicht zu ihrem Gunsten interpretieren sollen oder gar verfälschen.

Eine balancierte Weltanschauung zu gewinnen, ist für eine Gesellschaft sehr schwer zu erreichen. Stark Konservative Köpfe auf der einen Seite, Extrem-Libare auf der anderen. ( Beide können das Geschehen von vielen Menschen lenken, welches nach unseren Ansichten her, stark verweflich sind)

Amerika ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, dass es nicht so einfach ist zu sagen " Jahr 2012".
The election about the President goes ahead and the republican Newt Gingrich is against homos and so what?

Man kann nur hoffen das dieser Lern-Zyklus auch bei anderen Bevölkerungsschichte/Länder schnell genug sich dreht und andere Länder die Willkür eines Staates verhindern/mindern können.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Muss einer der schnüffelt gleich zum Tode verurteilt werden? Gibt es außer dem wohl nicht wirklich echten Geständnis keine anderen Beweise. Und die wollen gottesfürchtig sein, denn das Töten ist auch in der islamischen Kultur eine Sünde!


 können sie beweisen, dass das geständnis nicht echt ist?
außerdem ist es iran. und iran hat seine eigenen gesetzte, wie deutschland auch, auch wenn diese sich voneinander unterscheiden.
ich befürworte es zwar nicht, aber es ist nun mal so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> können sie beweisen, dass das geständnis nicht echt ist?



Sie werden ihn gefoltert haben und dann gestehst du praktisch alles, damit das aufhört.
Deswegen sind solche Geständnisse auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
Aber das ist nun mal die Vorgehensweise solche Regime.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie werden ihn gefoltert haben und dann gestehst du praktisch alles, damit das aufhört.
> Deswegen sind solche Geständnisse auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
> Aber das ist nun mal die Vorgehensweise solche Regime.


 haben sie handfeste beweise?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> haben sie handfeste beweise?


 
Meinst du jetzt die Iraner?
Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch keine gesehen, sie haben nur das Geständnis, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe und wie solche Regime zu Geständnissen kommen, ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Locuza (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Iraner?
> Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch keine gesehen, sie haben nur das Geständnis, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe und wie solche Regime zu Geständnissen kommen, ist hinlänglich bekannt.


 Er fragt schon nach deinen Beweisen.
Man kann es als Behauptung abstempeln, dass er ein Spion wäre, aber ebenso das er gefoltert wurde.

Jedenfalls liegt auf jeden Fall ein Mangel an Menschenwürde vor.


----------



## Porry (10. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Laut Angaben des islamistischen  Revolutionsgerichtest soll der ehemalige US-Marine, durch Mithilfe an  Anti iranischen Spielen und Filmen versucht haben, die öffentliche  Meinung zu manipulieren.


Aber mit der Todesstrafe hat das doch nichts zu tun oder? Ich "hoffe" dafür waren die politischen Hintergründe ausschlaggebend.

Denn mit einem Videospiel kann man die öffentliche Meinung in erster Linie auf eine Art manipulieren, und zwar genau dieselbe wie es massig Spieleentwickler z.B. auch über uns Deutsche tun.
Man denke nur z.B. an die Klassiker der Wolfenstein-Reihe oder diverse andere Egoshooter derselben Thematik. Was sind wir doch alle für seelenlose Nazis! 
Das gleiche gilt für Russen Japaner usw. deswegen wäre dies als Grund der Todesstrafe wohl sehr ungenügend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Er fragt schon nach deinen Beweisen.
> Man kann es als Behauptung abstempeln, dass er ein Spion wäre, aber ebenso das er gefoltert wurde.
> 
> Jedenfalls liegt auf jeden Fall ein Mangel an Menschenwürde vor.


 
Du meinst, Beweise ob er gefoltert wurde?
Nun ja, ich war nicht da und habe kein Interesse nach Iran zu fliegen aber es gibt genügend Berichte von Oppositionellen daher denke ich mir eben mein Teil, wenn ein Land wie Iran sagt, dass sie ein Geständnis haben.


----------



## Cayman XT (10. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Muss einer der schnüffelt gleich zum Tode verurteilt werden? Gibt es außer dem wohl nicht wirklich echten Geständnis keine anderen Beweise. Und die wollen gottesfürchtig sein, *denn das Töten ist auch in der islamischen Kultur eine Sünde!*


 
Ja und Nein. Unter bestimmten Konditionen ist es im Islam legitim - Siehe hierfür die Scharia, die unter anderem im Iran Gültigkeit besitzt (Der Wikipedia Artikel ist nebenbei bemerkt schon fast eine abgespeckte Version des Ganzen). Außerdem gibt es noch den "Dschihad" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dschihad),der den Krieg und somit das Töten von Menschen legitimiert, wenn dadurch ein höheres Ziel erreicht werden kann. Als (angeblicher - Die Wahrheit erfahren wir wohl nie) Gegner des passiven "Dschihads'" ist seine Verurteilung zumindest vom Religionsstandpunkt her nachvollziehbar. Unsere Moralvorstellungen seien mal dahingestellt...

'XT


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2012)

Naja, im Iran braucht man ja nur falsch Husten und schon wird man einen Kopf kürzer gemacht. Der hätte mal lieber in Amerika bleiben sollen. Irgendwo auch selber Mitschuld.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2012)

Naja. Gibt es irgendwo ein Egoshooter (legal im Handel - nicht irgendwelche Nazi Seiten) zu kaufen bei dem man im Einzelspielermodus einen deutschen Spielt der gegen die Amerikaner kämpft oder ist das Political Incorrectess und wird dann von den Medien als Rassistenspiel verteufelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Naja. Gibt es irgendwo ein Egoshooter (legal im Handel - nicht irgendwelche Nazi Seiten) zu kaufen bei dem man einen deutschen Spielt der gegen die Amerikaner kämpft oder ist das Political Incorrectess und wird dann von den Medien als Rassistenspiel verteufelt.


 
Nö, liegt aber daran, dass dafür auch kein Markt ist, niemand will als Nazi gegen die Alliierten kämpfen.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, liegt aber daran, dass dafür auch kein Markt ist, niemand will als Nazi gegen die Alliierten kämpfen.


 Warum soll es hier um Nazis gehen? Ich dachte eher an ein Spiel das in der Zukunft spielt und nicht im WK.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Januar 2012)

Ihn nett mal wohl das klassische "Bauernopfer".
R.I.P


----------



## exzellenzZ (10. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Laut Angaben des *islamistischen* Revolutionsgerichtest soll...


Btw: Für mich besteht ein riesiger Unterschied zwischen *islamisch* und *islamistisch*! Diesem Unterschied sind sich die meisten Menschen garnicht bewusst und traurigerweise ist das auch ein Paradebeispiel für manipulative mediale Beeinflussung...

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum soll es hier um Nazis gehen? Ich dachte eher an ein Spiel das in der Zukunft spielt und nicht im WK.


 
Wieso sollten sich in der Zukunft Deutsche und Amerikaner bekämpfen?
Wer die meisten Schulden hat? 
Das haben die Amerikaner jetzt schon gewonnen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, Beweise ob er gefoltert wurde?
> Nun ja, ich war nicht da und habe kein Interesse nach Iran zu fliegen aber es gibt genügend Berichte von Oppositionellen daher denke ich mir eben mein Teil, wenn ein Land wie Iran sagt, dass sie ein Geständnis haben.


 wenn du keine handfesten beweise hast, woher nimmst du dir das recht, so zu urteilen? ich verstehe dich. ich glaube selber, dass dieses geständnis durch folter erreicht wurde. aber wenn man keine beweisehat, ist es unrecht zu sagen "die haben ihn gefoltert". und wer hat am ende recht, wenn man unrecht mit unrecht bekämpft?

dass töten ist im islam in zwei situationen erlaubt:
1. notwehr (nachvollziehbar)
2. im kriegsfall (aber auch nur diejenigen, die bewaffnet sind UND wiederstand leisten)

kriegsgefangene (und auch normale gefangene) durfen im islam NICHT gefoltert werden, da (laut islam) die menschenrechte von gott gegeben und deshalb UNANTASTBAR sind. hierzu gibt auch eine geschichte, welches vom krieg, zu lebzeiten unseres propheten (s.a.v), handelt. kann ich gerne erzählen.

der koran ist zu ca. 2/3 ein gesetzesbuch (sehr sachlich und klar) und lediglich zu 1/3 ein geschichtsbuch (aber nicht zum spaß, sondern damit wir aus der geschichte lernen). eigentlich sollte sowas wie im iran nicht möglich sein, aber das regime nutzt die unwissenheit der bevölkerung aus und die wenigen die wissend sind werden mundtot gemacht. genauso ist das auch mit den selbstmordaktionen - die unwissenheit der menschen wird ausgenutzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> wenn du keine handfesten beweise hast, woher nimmst du dir das recht, so zu urteilen? ich verstehe dich. ich glaube selber, dass dieses geständnis durch folter erreicht wurde. aber wenn man keine beweisehat, ist es unrecht zu sagen "die haben ihn gefoltert". und wer hat am ende recht, wenn man unrecht mit unrecht bekämpft?


 
Tja, denkst du den wirklich, dass ein Amerikaner, gefangen im Iran, freiwillig zugeben wird, dass er spioniert hat?
Er würde dann gestehen, wenn er dazu gezwungen wird, denn ein Geständnis ist ja, wie man sehen kann, nicht strafmildernd. Und wie zwingst du jemanden zum Geständnis?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> 2. im kriegsfall (aber auch nur diejenigen, die bewaffnet sind UND wiederstand leisten)



In Nigeria ist also gerade ein Krieg im Gange und die Christen greifen tatsächlich die Muslime an, sodass sie einen Grund haben, tausende Christen umzubringen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Januar 2012)

> Tja, denkst du den wirklich, dass ein Amerikaner, gefangen im Iran, freiwillig zugeben wird, dass er spioniert hat?
> Er würde dann gestehen, wenn er dazu gezwungen wird, denn ein Geständnis  ist ja, wie man sehen kann, nicht strafmildernd. Und wie zwingst du  jemanden zum Geständnis?


 aber es gibt keine beweise dafür, das gefoltert wurde. man kann vermuten/raten/davon ausgehen, aber nicht beweisen...   leider



> In Nigeria ist also gerade ein Krieg im Gange und die Christen greifen  tatsächlich die Muslime an, sodass sie einen Grund haben, tausende  Christen umzubringen?


in meinem post habe ich auch etwas über unwissenheit geschrieben und dass die unwissenheit ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> aber es gibt keine beweise dafür, das gefoltert wurde. man kann vermuten/raten/davon ausgehen, aber nicht beweisen...   leider



Solange der Iran kein Rechtsstaat mit Gewaltenteilung, unabhängige Justiz, Religionsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit ist, glaube ich denen sowieso nichts.
Und daher gehe ich von dem für mich wahrscheinlichsten Szenario aus.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> in meinem post habe ich auch etwas über unwissenheit geschrieben und dass die unwissenheit ausgenutzt wird.


 
Tja, das ist eben das Problem, solange es niemanden gibt, der klar stellt, dass das falsch ist, was die machen, wird sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## jules.m (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> durch das geständnis hat er sein todesurteil unterschrieben. allerding glaube ich nicht, dass sich das verhältnis zwischen den usa und iran zuspitzen wird, da er "nur" ein spieleentwickler war (ob nun von der cia oder nicht) und das hat auf politisch so hoher ebene nicht zu bedeuteten


 
Die US&A haben kriege schon wegen weit weniger begonnen. den letzten im irak sogar vollkomen OHNE


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Wegen sowas fängst du heute aber keinen Krieg an, das wird auf diplomatischem Wege gelöst. 
Irgendwann wird er entweder frei gelassen oder wird begnadigt oder sonst wie und dafür bekommen die Iraner etwas.
War damals in Nord Korea auch so, wo Bill Clinton sogar hin geflogen ist und hat den Beschuldigten abgeholt.
Und Clinton fliegt erst dann hin, wenn alles schon fest steht.

Sofern Rick Santorum halt nicht im Weißen Haus sitzt.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> wenn du keine handfesten beweise hast, woher nimmst du dir das recht, so zu urteilen? ich verstehe dich. ich glaube selber, dass dieses geständnis durch folter erreicht wurde.



Und hast du handfeste Gegenbeweise das er nicht gefoltert wurde? Jeder weis wie es in ein solchen solchen Regime zu geht und kein Mensch würde freiwillig ein Geständnis abgeben wenn er weis das dies sein Tod bedeutet!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> kriegsgefangene (und auch normale gefangene) durfen im islam NICHT gefoltert werden, da (laut islam) die menschenrechte von gott gegeben und deshalb UNANTASTBAR sind. hierzu gibt auch eine geschichte, welches vom krieg, zu lebzeiten unseres propheten (s.a.v), handelt. kann ich gerne erzählen.


 
Ach genau das waren auch die grundsätze im Genfer Abkommen zum Schutz von Zivilpersonen in Kriegszeiten aber die Amis haben sich doch auch nicht dran gehalten also warum sollte es dan der Iran. Es gibt auch noch andere wege jemanden zu foltern ohne körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden. Wie du schon sagst, biegt das Regime die Religion so wie man sie braucht um seine Ziele durchzusetzen - mit allen Mitteln wie es scheint.

Wenn man mal alle Glaubensrichtungen genau betrachtet, dann dienen sie eigentlich nur dazu die Kleinen klein zu halten und die Mächtigen mächtig. So wie Gott in jeder Schrift dargestellt wird kann kein allmächtiges Wesen sein, denn dann würde diesem jeder Verstand fehlen was ein Wiederspruch zum allmächtig sein wäre. Religion und Geld/Öl/Land sind immer schon die Gründe für Leid und Krieg gewesen. Aber das ist offtopic und meine eigene Meinung über Religion.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Er fragt schon nach deinen Beweisen.
> Man kann es als Behauptung abstempeln, dass er ein Spion wäre, aber ebenso das er gefoltert wurde.
> 
> Jedenfalls liegt auf jeden Fall ein Mangel an Menschenwürde vor.



Ob er ein SPion war oder nicht, er wurde zu 100% gefoltert (oder es wurde ihm angedroht bzw gedroht) wenn er gestanden hat. Wer gesteht mit der Aussicht auf den Hinrichtungs-Tod im Iran freiwillig in der öffentlichkeit, das er ein CIA-Spion ist.
Und bitte keine Verschwörungstheorie ala "der wurde geschickt um zu gestehen, damit die USA nen Kriegsgrund hat"....


----------



## spw (11. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie werden ihn gefoltert haben und dann gestehst du praktisch alles, damit das aufhört.
> Deswegen sind solche Geständnisse auch nicht zu gebrauchen.
> Aber das ist nun mal die Vorgehensweise solche Regime.



das macht die usa doch auch. hört mal auf mit der schwarz weiss malerei. es gibt keine guten oder bösen. nur arm und reich oder "im weg" bzw "nicht im weg"oder eben sieger und verlierer. Mensch meier,immer diese moralgeschichten.es gibt keine moral in der weltpolitik.nur ziele und wege.ursache und wirkung.

@ mystic binary : ganz deiner meinung und es ist nicht offtopic . es wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder.


----------



## spw (11. Januar 2012)

jules.m schrieb:


> Die US&A haben kriege schon wegen weit weniger begonnen. den letzten im irak sogar vollkomen OHNE



unser damaliger bundespräsident hat die frechheit begangen,österreichische geiseln kurz vor dem 1. irak krieg diplomatisch freizubekommen.sowas aber auch...diese foking austrians may destroy our fine war...set him on watchlist this slaying ,maneating nazibastard......

wer hat den saddam erst gross gemacht? CIA ! da war der khomeini der phöse.

wer hat den mujaheddin bzw heutigen TALIBAN stinger raketen/waffen/geld,know how gegeben bzw  nach afghanistan geliefert,als die soviets es brandschatzten ? CIA (siehe rambo 3 feindbilder)

bin kein linker bazille bzw amihasser..soll nur darstellen ,dass es immer relativ ist und die regierungen ihre feindbilder je nach bedarf wie die unterwäsche wechseln.

traurig nur,dass die masse immer und immer wieder auf den zug aufspringt.

damals wurde von sprengstoffspielzeug berichtet,welches von den russen in afghanistan abgeworfen wurde..och ne schöne puppe..BLAM ..arme weg

heute bomben die amis dort alles wech..

mir tun nur die afghanen selbst leid..also leute die nur leben wollen.

auf youtube gibt es genug videos von kriegsverbrechen. live guncams mit derben kommentaren der jeweiligen "heroes"

peinlich ist das apache video,wo der einheitsführer unerlaubt einen einsatz mitfliegt,durch seitenwind in die eigene zone getragen wird und seine eigenen kumpels sabbernd wegballert HAHHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## El Sativa (11. Januar 2012)

immer diese religionen. 
möge allah, gott, wishnu, oder die heilige festplatte mir helfen.
jedes land und jede person formt sich seine religion so wie es ihr gefällt. ob religion somit noch aufrichtig ist.....nääää.

das ein geständniss, welches eine todesstrafe zur folge hat, in einem solchem regime durch folter entsteht, ist für mich fakt. genauso wie die amis an ihre informationen kommen, genauso wie sie ihre kriege begründen. alles im namen gottes oder sonstigen hirngespinsten.
falsch ist es auf alle fälle, aber was soll man machen? petitionen oder diplomatie? nicht in dem land; wenn dann geld.

das ist auch einer der gründe, weswegen ich religionen verabscheue.
als der affe sein fell verlor, sich ne keule schnappte und ihr den namen keule gab hat sich das elend entwickelt. er wusste nun, das auch er das zeitliche segnen wird. um die angst davor zu verlieren musste er sich ja etwas einfallen lassen. 
also macht man ein höheres wesen dafür verantwortlich, um sein unvermögen als göttliche schuld darzustellen. nacktäffchen kann nichts dafür, da der göttliche ja für sein schicksal verantwortlich ist.

so fing meiner meinung nach der irrsinn an, und so betreiben ihn solche affen noch heute.

jo, und nun sind wir bei diesem problem angekommen und uns bleibt nur zu hoffen, das sich der liebe onkel bill in den flieger setzt, den koffer voll geld überreicht und die götter gnädig stimmt.

auf alle fälle schade, das schonwieder ein verblendetes regime solch einen irrsin betreibt.
aber die erde wird uns überleben.

klingt vieleicht etwas zynisch, aber das ist die einzige waffe, die ich dem zzt. engegenstellen kann.


----------



## xTrisherx (11. Januar 2012)

...es is wirklich unfassbar so etwas heutzutage noch zu lesen  
bei sowas, fehlen einem echt nur die worte und man kann nur noch den kopf schütteln


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

Solange Diktatoren (inklusive Pseudo-Demokratien) bzw Religiöse Führer das sagen haben wird es immer Kriege und verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit geben.
Mehr Leute wie Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi (Mahatma Gandhi) braucht die Welt !


----------



## Kubiac (11. Januar 2012)

Die Extremen sind nie gut. Wenn alle wie Gandhi wären, wäre die Welt auch nicht besser. Man braucht von beiden Seiten etwas. Der Mittelweg ist immer der Bessere. 
Aber das wird wohl nie geschehen. Das ganze Universum ist nicht perfekt und die Menschen schon gar nicht.


----------



## MG42 (11. Januar 2012)

Macht sie platt, diesen scheiß radikalen Islamismus braucht kein Mensch, danach kann ja die UDSSR für atomaren Winter und Vergeltung sorgen in den USA . Wird endlich mal Zeit, dass die Menschheit selbst um die Aufgabe kümmert, den Sündenpfuhl zu der diese Welt verkommen ist zu reinigen. 1k Jahre und die Natur/Umwelt/Tierwelt hat sich an die "leicht erhöhten" Strahlenwerte gewöhnt.

Zwar gibt es keine Beweise, und der wird bestimmt nicht aus Direktive der Obersten in einer Suite mit buckelnden Butlern untergebracht.
Wenn da nicht gefoltert wird, heiße ich Micki Maus und bin schwarzer Baptistenprediger am Missisippi, der den hirntoten KKKs eine Predigt hält  der sie gebannt verfolgen.

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie Obama (die USA) auf diese Aktion reagiert, tja, sie hatten die Kaltblütigkeit aus purer Blödheit zwei ihrer verzogenen Kinder (die in die Hand bissen die sie nährte) zu überfallen, es aber nicht geschafft die Situation auf lange Sicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Hoffentlich machen sie es im Iran richtig, wenn eine Horde verblendeter Idioten ein Land regiert.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Man muss mal Eines ganz neutral betrachten: Nur weil durch die ständige Propaganda der Amerikaner im TV und anderen Medien den Iran an terroristischen und bösartigen Staat darstellt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es wahr ist.

Alles was im TV und Radio behauptet wird, basiert auf Aussagen der Amerikaner oder anderer NATO Mächte und Aussagen der betroffenen Staaten werden schlichtweg als Lügen und falsch dargestellt. Nun soll ich es als Bürger glauben, nur weil es so in den Medien ausgesagt und dargestellt wird?

Was diesen Fall angeht, kann *niemand* sagen, was wirklich passiert ist, außer der Iran selbst!
-------

Dem Irak wurden Massenvernichtungswaffen nachgesagt --> Keine da.
In Afghanistan soll es massig Terroristen gegeben haben --> scheine wohl doch noch woanders zu sein (Immerhin sind die angeblichen Terroristen immernoch aktiver denn je)
Der Iran --> kommt sicher bald dran, da ein Dorn im Auge der USA

Nur weil mir internationale Medien jeden Tag irgend einen propagistischen Quark aufstischen, muss das nicht heißen, dass ich es glaube. Gerade was die Amerikaner angeht, glaube ich denen kein Wort, wenn sie von Terrorismus, Schurkenstaaten und anderen bösartigen Organisationen im Ausland sprechen, denn eines ist für *mich* klar, der terroristischste, gefährlichste, kriegerischste und verlogenste Staat der Welt sind die USA!

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (11. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Man muss mal Eines ganz neutral betrachten: Nur weil durch die ständige Propaganda der Amerikaner im TV und anderen Medien den Iran an terroristischen und bösartigen Staat darstellt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es wahr ist.
> 
> Alles was im TV und Radio behauptet wird, basiert auf Aussagen der Amerikaner oder anderer NATO Mächte und Aussagen der betroffenen Staaten werden schlichtweg als Lügen und falsch dargestellt. Nun soll ich es als Bürger glauben, nur weil es so in den Medien ausgesagt und dargestellt wird?
> 
> ...



Das mag ja alles stimmen, aber dennoch würde ich im Iran nicht freiwillig die Aussage tätigen, das ich ein CIA-Spion bin


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist schon richtig, aber aus welchen Gründen er das getan hat, werden wir nie erfahren! Im Iran zu sagen, man sei ein CIA Spion, warum auch immer, hat natürlich jene Folge.


----------



## MG42 (11. Januar 2012)

@ Adam West, kann sein dass du da völlig Recht hast, ich steh der Instzusehitution USA auch nicht gerade friedlich gegenüber und ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Land auch wirklich vertrauens- und kreditwürdig ist; ein Staat dessen Interessen die Menschenrechte mit Füßen tritt.
Unser Land ist da auch nicht besser und ich meine nicht die "aktive" Zeit unter Schicklgruber sondern die heute Schwuchtel- und Weicheierpolitik unter Merkel denn zusdehen und blöd labern kann jeder, macht sie aber deswegen nicht weniger schuldig.
Und die Massenvernichtungswaffen unter Hussein hat es nicht gegeben, bis auf die biologischen Waffen, die sie gegen die Kurden eingesetzt haben, der sie wiederum von den Amis bekommen hat .

Und ob die wirklich nur wg. friedlichen Zwecken ihr derzeitiges Atomprogramm verfolgen oder nicht, Fakt ist, auch aus den "verbrauchten" Brennelementen kann man noch Bomben bauen (schmutzige). Und wie jeder Weiß ist die Atomenergie also nichts weiter als Augenwischerei, aber alle finden es nunmal geil so einen Scheiß seinen Strom produzieren zu lassen. Das sagt bereits einiges aus für die Voraussicht der Verantwortlichen Personen.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Da hast du auch einen Punkt angesprochen. Erst werden Waffen in bestimmte Länder geliefert und jene als Freunde deklariert und ein Paar Jahre später werden Kriege gegen diese gestartet. Aber gut, wenn wir jetzt derartige off topic Unterhaltungen beginnen, werden wir nicht fertig!


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Januar 2012)

Naja. Die USA ist jetzt wohl auch gegen ihre Bürger


> Obama hat den NDAA gestern unterschrieben. Während Millionen Amerikaner das neue Jahr begrüßten, hat Präsident Barrack Obama den NDAA unterschrieben. Der NDAA gibt dem Militär die Macht US-Bürger auf der ganzen Welt gefangen zu nehmen und gefangen zu halten, ohne dass deren Schuld in einem fairen Gerichtsverfahren beurteilt würde.


Obama unterschreibt den NDAA - International Business Times

Wie weit die Quelle allerdings stimmt kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich es nicht auf den Mainstream Nachrichtenseiten gefunden habe sondern eher "abgelegene" Seiten.



> US-Präsident Barack Obama kündigte an, mit dem "National Defense Authorization Act" für 2012 (abgekürzt "NDAA FY2012") eine Klausel zu unterschreiben, die es den US-Behörden ermöglicht, Menschen - auch US-Bürger - im Falle eines Terrorverdachtes unbefristet in Militärgewahrsam nehmen zu können.



NDAA: Anonymous protestiert gegen Sicherheitsgesetz (Update)


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Naja. Die USA ist jetzt wohl auch gegen ihre Bürger
> 
> Obama unterschreibt den NDAA - International Business Times
> 
> ...


 
wtf?!? Ich glaubs nicht. Die USA bekommen echt Freifahrtsscheine für alles  Und die Marionette namens Obama fällt immer mehr in Ungnaden.

Vorallem:





> Vor einigen Wochen hatte Obama gedroht  gegen den NDAA sein Veto zu  einzulegen. Obama war auch derjenige, der  gesagt hatte, er würde  Guantanamo schließen, falls er zum Präsidenten  gewählt würde.


Lügner und Marionette anderer im Hinterzimmer!


----------



## MG42 (11. Januar 2012)

> persönliche Meinung: Brauch heute keiner mehr Beweise? Welcome to the Middle age ...
> MMn spitzt dies das Verhältnis zwischen USA und Iran nur noch mehr an. Vielleicht ein Patriotentot, damit die USA Gründe für "offensive Dinge" bekommen? Wer weiß...


Das ist doch ganz klar ein PR-Running Gag... Armer Mann, warum muss der auch rumposaunen dass er für den CIA arbeitet?



> Im 2005 erschienenen »Assault on Iran« geht es darum, als US-Kämpfer Schlüsselstellen des iranischen Atomprogramms zu stürmen.


Deswegen sind die Iraner angepisst!!! Kleine Kinder


----------



## plaGGy (11. Januar 2012)

naja, dazu muss gesagt werden, das wenn ich ein Blatt unterschreibe, was mich als Weltführer ausruft, danach auch kein Hahn kräht, solange ich nicht auf mein Recht poche.
Doch ich bin mir recht sicher, das die Inanspruchnahme dieses Rechtes sich etwas schwieriger gestalten wird.

Die USA ist halt bekannt dafür, das sie sich gerne als Weltpolizei sieht. Das dies auf einem Leichenhaufen gewachsen ist, der inzwischen größer ist, als der des Holocaust, sollte allgemein bekannt sein. Civil-War, Golf-Krieg, Vietnam, Hiroshima, schwarze Sklaven, Ausrottung der Indianer und sind da nur ein Teil des blutigen Buches, das die meisten amerikan. Präsidenten gemeinsam verfasst haben.

Doch das geht hier immer mehr ins OT


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Deswegen, back to topic


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Januar 2012)

voll kranker scheiss ! ! !


----------



## Ryle (11. Januar 2012)

Krass...
die leben dort doch echt noch mit Sitten die vor 1000 Jahren üblich waren und werden das wohl auch in 1000 Jahren noch immer.


----------



## Cosmas (11. Januar 2012)

schön zu sehn, wie sich de welt verdreht, als wir im finsteren mittelalter lebten, waren die tatsache sowas wie eine kultur und heute, leben wir in...naja einer etwas freieren und mit wissen angefüllten gesellschaft und die im finstersten mittelalter, wo dummheit forciert und erhalten wird, damit die wenigen wissenden ihnen ihre "macht" aufdrücken können, die natürlich, religiös und/oder militärischer natur/sicherung ist... man könnte es auch einfach diktatur nennen, aber das wäre ja zu einfach^^

religion = dummheit fürs volk und macht für mich!

ihr dürft mich nun auch "feind gottes" nennen... so wie es ihm angedacht ist.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

Cosmas schrieb:


> religion = dummheit fürs volk und macht für mich!


 
Religion ist immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, aber ich stimme dir zu! Ich würde es aber anpassen: Religion = Verblendung und Lügen für das naive/dumme Volk.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich müsste man Religionen verbieten denn wegen diesen sind garantiert die meisten Menschen in unserer Geschichte um gekommen!


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Januar 2012)

> Religion ist immer eine persönliche Entscheidung



Hierzulande, ja...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Januar 2012)

Cosmas schrieb:


> religion = dummheit fürs volk und macht für mich!



Religion, egal welche liegt mir auch nicht  ich muss da immer gleich an einen Songtext von den Onkelz denken !
 Boehse Onkelz - Kirche Lyrics


----------



## JHD (11. Januar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Krass...
> die leben dort doch echt noch mit Sitten die vor 1000 Jahren üblich waren und werden das wohl auch in 1000 Jahren noch immer.


 
Genau mit solchen Aussagen bekräftigt man als Europäer seine Dummheit. Die kulturell unterentwickelten Barbaren da drüben und wir aufgeklärten Demokraten hier. Bullshit! Eben dadurch entstehen die Spannungen. Wie soll sich denn ein Land verhalten, welches permanent gemaßregelt wird, wie ein kleines Kind vom Vater USA und der große Bruder Europa haut auch ab und zu drauf. Immer dieses Atombombengewäsch. Warum dürfen die Israelis die Atombombe haben? Oder Pakistan? Oder England und Frankreich? Gibt es dafür irgendwo ein Gesetzbuch? Das amerikanische Damoklesschwert hängt doch permanent über den Iranern und die A-Bombe wäre deren einzige Möglichkeit sich die Amerikaner vom Leib zu halten; vergleiche Nordkorea. Ihr müsst mal anfangen aus eurer Ignoranz zu erwachen und lernen was Empathie bedeutet. Ich beziehe hierbei nicht Stellung für den Iran, sondern bin ein starker Befürworter sich in beide Seiten zu versetzen, anstatt von seinem Kinderzimmer aus mal paar dumme Sätze in die Tastatur zu kloppen... Hierzu ein paar Fragen an die Aufgeklärten unter euch:

Welches Land hat offensiv und bisher einzigartig in der Geschichte der Menschheit die Atombombe genutzt?
Was sind Protektionszölle, die dazu führen das Millionen von Afrikanern vom europäischen Markt ferngehalten werden und dadurch Millionen von Menschen in größter Armut leben, respektive verrecken?
Welches Land hat einen Offensivkrieg gegen den Irak und Afghanistan gestartet und somit tausende von unschuldigen Menschen umgebracht, legitimiert durch Behauptungen und Lügen?
Und zu guter Letzt: In welchem demokratischen Land hat ein Mitglied des Militärs über 25 Jahre Gefängnis bekommen, weil er "Geheimdokumente" der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt hat, die unter anderem das Töten aus Spaß beweisen?

Ich lebe gerne in Deutschland/Europa und halte die Demokratie auch für die geeignetste Regierungsform. Daraus ableitend ergeben sich jedoch Pflichten, die mich zwingen mich mit diesen Fragen auseinanderzusetzen und nicht dogamtisch alles Andersartige zu verurteilen. Wie Voltaire schon sagte: "Ich verabscheue, was Sie sagen, [aber] ich werde Ihr Recht, es zu sagen, bis zum Tod verteidigen."

P.S.:



Adam West schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie ich gerade bei www.gamestar.de lesen musste, *wird Amir Mizra Hekmati, ein US Spieleentwickler- iranischer Abstammung, im Iran hingerichtet werden.*



Das wissen wir nicht, ob er hingerichtet wird. Er wurde bisher "nur" zum Tode verurteilt. Wenn du dir den Text der NY Times, den du als Quelle angegeben hast, durchgelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du auch, dass ein hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass er nicht hingerichtet wird. Ich will jetzt nicht katholischer sein als der Papst, aber das sollte man schon trennen.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Januar 2012)

Cosmas schrieb:


> schön zu sehn, wie sich de welt verdreht, als wir im finsteren mittelalter lebten, waren die tatsache sowas wie eine kultur und heute, leben wir in...naja einer etwas freieren und mit wissen angefüllten gesellschaft und die im finstersten mittelalter, wo dummheit forciert und erhalten wird, damit die wenigen wissenden ihnen ihre "macht" aufdrücken können, die natürlich, religiös und/oder militärischer natur/sicherung ist... man könnte es auch einfach diktatur nennen, aber das wäre ja zu einfach^^
> 
> religion = dummheit fürs volk und macht für mich!
> 
> ihr dürft mich nun auch "feind gottes" nennen... so wie es ihm angedacht ist.


 
Nur weil du nichts von einer religiösen Einstellung hältst, würde ich mit solchen naiven und bescheuerten Aussagen mal hinterm Berg bleiben. Religion, oder Glaube ist etwas das die Menschen schon immer hatten und immer haben werden, wenn es hnen schlecht geht.
Das als dumm zu bezeichnen ist einfach lächerlich. Beweise für oder wider einen höheren Macht kann und wird nie einer bringen oder widerlegen können. Man muss es nicht akzeptieren, aber sich selbst als etwas besseres zu sehen, weil man atheistisch veranlagt ist, ist einfach nur noch 



Adam West schrieb:


> Religion ist immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, aber ich stimme dir zu! Ich würde es aber anpassen: Religion = Verblendung und Lügen für das naive/dumme Volk.


 
Siehe oben...


@ den über mir:

Natürlich ist der Nahe Osten durchaus unterdrückt worden, aber dennoch kann man gewisse mittelalterliche Verhältnisse nicht abstreiten. Das der Islam die jüngste Weltreligion ist, spielt dabei aber natürlich auch eine Rolle. Und man muss zugeben, das er sich doch derzeit im Wandel befindet, man liest doch immer wieder viel über Gesetzeslockerungen usw.

Das Recht auf nuklear Waffen, sollte NIEMAND haben. Schon garnicht die Amys. 2 Städte ausradieren, aber über andere den zeigefinger erheben, das ist Amerika.


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

@JHD: angepasst, du hat Recht. Ich belasse es bei einer "Vermutung".
Ps: Die Quelle wurde gelesen.


----------



## Locuza (11. Januar 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Nur weil du nichts von einer religiösen Einstellung hältst, würde ich mit solchen naiven und bescheuerten Aussagen mal hinterm Berg bleiben. Religion, oder Glaube ist etwas das die Menschen schon immer hatten und immer haben werden, wenn es hnen schlecht geht.
> Das als dumm zu bezeichnen ist einfach lächerlich. Beweise für oder wider einen höheren Macht kann und wird nie einer bringen oder widerlegen können. Man muss es nicht akzeptieren, aber sich selbst als etwas besseres zu sehen, weil man atheistisch veranlagt ist, ist einfach nur noch
> 
> 
> ...



Religion als etwas "schlechtes/Dreck" zu bezeichnen kann nur albern sein. Das ist eine undifferenzierte Meinung, wie von vielen abermillionen Menschen täglich auf viele Sachverhalte angewandt wird. Es liegt an jedem einzelnen, was er glaubt und was er aus der " Religion" macht. Ich bin Atheist und halte Religion und natürlich noch viel weiter Kirche, soweit es geht von mir entfernt, aber ich sehe natürlich den Wert den Religion hat und denke es ist einer der wichtigsten Güter, die man auch im Leben haben kann. 

Es ist der Missbrauch dieser " Lebensgewalt" der es überhaupt schlecht machen kann. Waffen sind alleine für sich, auch nichts Schlechtes oder nur etwas Böses, es kommt nur darauf an was man damit erreichen will.
Wie der Daddy von American Dad mal gesagt hat: " Waffen töten keine Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen. "

Das der Islam zu den jüngeren Religionen gehört und viele Länder keine so kritischen Lerncycles wie viele andere Länder hatten, kann man nicht abstreiten, aber das Tolle an der heutigen Globalisierung und Technik ist, dass solch eine Prozedur viel schneller abläuft, als ohne. 
Viele Iraner besitzen Mutli-Media Zugang, ganz davon abgesehen ob er zensiert ist oder nicht.
Die tappen nicht alle ahnunglos im Dunkeln und essen jeden Happen, der jemand da oben erzählt, so wie wir das damals gemacht haben,weil uns das Umfeld fehlte.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange der Iran kein Rechtsstaat mit Gewaltenteilung, unabhängige Justiz, Religionsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit ist, glaube ich denen sowieso nichts.
> Und daher gehe ich von dem für mich wahrscheinlichsten Szenario aus.


 genau das ist in meinen augen das richtige. wie ich schon geschrieben habe





> man kann vermuten/raten/davon ausgehen, aber nicht beweisen...   leider





Rizoma schrieb:


> Und hast du handfeste Gegenbeweise das er nicht gefoltert wurde? Jeder weis wie es in ein solchen solchen Regime zu geht und kein Mensch würde freiwillig ein Geständnis abgeben wenn er weis das dies sein Tod bedeutet!


 nein ich habe keine handfsten gegenbeweise. gegenfrage: bhaupte ich, dass er nicht gefoltert wurde? nein. ich behaupte werder das eine, noch das andere. meine einzige behauptung ist 





> durch das geständnis hat er sein todesurteil unterschrieben.


 und dies basiert auf fakten, die mir zu verfügung stehen.
ich könnte jetzt mal behaupten, dass die iranische regierung ihn freundlich gebeten hat es zu zugeben. kann ich das beweisen? nein. können sie beweisen, dass es nicht so passiert ist? nein.
wir leben in deutschland (einem rechtsstaat) und deshalb sollten wir auch dementsprechn handeln/urteilen (objektiv, also nach fakten und beweisen). zu sagen:"iran ist eine diktatur und wie geständnisse in diktaturen zustande kommen wissen wir ja" ist ein urteil, welches auf vorurteile(subjektiv) basiert und nicht zu einem rechtsstaat (und damit auch zur bevölkerung dieses staates) passt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Januar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Solange Diktatoren (inklusive Pseudo-Demokratien) bzw Religiöse Führer das sagen haben wird es immer Kriege und verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit geben.
> Mehr Leute wie Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi (Mahatma Gandhi) braucht die Welt !


 mahatma gandhi war auch geistlicher (also religiöser) führer. irgenwie ist ihre aussage wiedersprüchlich.



> Natürlich ist der Nahe Osten durchaus unterdrückt worden, aber dennoch  kann man gewisse mittelalterliche Verhältnisse nicht abstreiten. Das der  Islam die jüngste Weltreligion ist, spielt dabei aber natürlich auch  eine Rolle. Und man muss zugeben, das er sich doch derzeit im Wandel  befindet, man liest doch immer wieder viel über Gesetzeslockerungen usw.


dass s im nahen osten mittelalterliche zustände gibt, wundert mich nicht.vor dem mittelalter waren die araber DEUTLICH weiterentwickelter als europa (technologie, wissenschaft, menschenrecht, medizin, zivilisation, etc.), aber nach einer gewissen zeit fingen die araber an, an ihre alten traditionen (vor dem islam) zurückzukehren wodurch praktisch alles kapput gemacht wurde.



> Religion als etwas "schlechtes/Dreck" zu bezeichnen kann nur albern  sein. Das ist eine undifferenzierte Meinung, wie von vielen  abermillionen Menschen täglich auf viele Sachverhalte angewandt wird. Es  liegt an jedem einzelnen, was er glaubt und was er aus der " Religion"  macht. Ich bin Atheist und halte Religion und natürlich noch viel weiter  Kirche, soweit es geht von mir entfernt, aber ich sehe natürlich den  Wert den Religion hat und denke es ist einer der wichtigsten Güter, die  man auch im Leben haben kann.
> 
> Es ist der Missbrauch dieser " Lebensgewalt" der es überhaupt schlecht  machen kann. Waffen sind alleine für sich, auch nichts Schlechtes oder  nur etwas Böses, es kommt nur darauf an was man damit erreichen will.
> Wie der Daddy von American Dad mal gesagt hat: " Waffen töten keine Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen. "


sign.


> Viele Iraner besitzen Mutli-Media Zugang, ganz davon abgesehen ob er zensiert ist oder nicht.
> Die tappen nicht alle ahnunglos im Dunkeln und essen jeden Happen, der jemand da oben erzählt,


im iran mag es zwar "etwas" eingschränkt zustimmen. allerdings ist der iran auch das am weitesten entwickelte land im nahen osten.
in anderen ländern (wie z.b. afghanistan oder irak) haben die menschen nicht die möglichkeit sich umfangreich zu informieren. wenn man ihnen erzählt "selbstmordattentäter kommen in das paradies" glauben die das. obwohl im koran steht "jeder, derselbstmord begeht (aus welchem grund auch immer), kommt für die ewigkeit in die hölle.


----------



## alterhaken (11. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> genau das ist in meinen augen das richtige. wie ich schon geschrieben habe
> 
> nein ich habe keine handfsten gegenbeweise. gegenfrage: bhaupte ich, dass er nicht gefoltert wurde? nein. ich behaupte werder das eine, noch das andere. meine einzige behauptung ist  und dies basiert auf fakten, die mir zu verfügung stehen.
> ich könnte jetzt mal behaupten, dass die iranische regierung ihn freundlich gebeten hat es zu zugeben. kann ich das beweisen? nein. können sie beweisen, dass es nicht so passiert ist? nein.
> wir leben in deutschland (einem rechtsstaat) und deshalb sollten wir auch dementsprechn handeln/urteilen (objektiv, also nach fakten und beweisen). zu sagen:"iran ist eine diktatur und wie geständnisse in diktaturen zustande kommen wissen wir ja" ist ein urteil, welches auf vorurteile(subjektiv) basiert und nicht zu einem rechtsstaat (und damit auch zur bevölkerung dieses staates) passt.


 Nach dem was du bis jetzt schon alles schon geschrieben hast, muss ich leider nur eins feststellen. Du möchtestst doch nicht um jeden Preis den iranischer Gottesstaat und seine Methoden verteidigen, du badest dich doch viel lieber in Unwissenheit und hoffst auf das Beste dabei. Ist ja auch viel bequemer, als gleich eigene Eier zeigen zu müssen und dabei einen schmerzlichen Tritt zu reskieren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Januar 2012)

alterhaken schrieb:


> Nach dem was du bis jetzt schon alles schon geschrieben hast, muss ich leider nur eins feststellen. Du möchtestst doch nicht um jeden Preis den iranischer Gottesstaat und seine Methoden verteidigen, du badest dich doch viel lieber in Unwissenheit und hoffst auf das Beste dabei. Ist ja auch viel bequemer, als gleich eigene Eier zeigen zu müssen und dabei einen schmerzlichen Tritt zu reskieren.


 ich befürworte dass, was im iran passiert nicht. schon aus religiösen gründen bin ich gegen den iran, da die iraner schiiten sind (ich bin sunnite). aber ich bin auch gegen unrecht. und nur aufgrund von vorurtilen zu urteilen ist in meinen augen unrecht.

edit: ich GEHE selber DAVON AUS, dass der typ gefoltert wurde, nur kann ich dass nicht beweisen, weshalb ich es beim "davon ausgehen" belasse.


----------



## Cosmas (11. Januar 2012)

es ist doch immerwieder interessant zu sehen, wie schnell leute angepisst sind oder andere angreifen, wenns um religion geht.
allein das, bekräftigt mich nur noch mehr in meiner meinung.

der mensch macht die religion, nicht die religion den menschen.

wer so etwas braucht, ist echt ne arme sau, die alleine ohne geistige krücke wohl nicht leben kann und sich dann willfährig, auf imaginäre freunde stürzt und das ganze dann noch vehement verteidigt, bis hin zum mord an anders- oder un-gläubigen...ich bin beeindruckt.

jap, wenn es ihnen gut geht, brauchen sie es nicht, aber wenns ihnen schlecht geht, dann schon...ok, sollte man vielleicht auch mal hinterfragen.
dann lieber FSM, spaghettis, kann ich zu jeder laune essen.
wenn ich mir diesen ganzen religiösen/religiös motivierten unsinn ansehe und das, was die leute dazu so von sich geben, frage ich mich echt, ob Freud nicht recht hatte...

desweiteren, ist religion am schlimmsten, wenn sie zur staatsreligion erhoben wird, beispiele gibt und gab es genug... siehe auch, den spruch des gerichts, welches den typen "feind gottes" nannte...alleine schon, das ein gericht, nach einer religion richtet und nicht nach wenigstens halbwegs vernünftigen, menschrechtlich unbedenklichen gesetzen, spricht für sich, man könnte es auch, der einfachheit halber, Inquisition nennen, denn etwas anderes, ist das dort nicht.

ich halte es wie Pispers:
"Der Volksmund sagt: Religion ist Opium fürs Volk. Das ist irreführend. Opium ist eine bewusstseinsERWEITERNDE Droge."


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Januar 2012)

> der mensch macht die religion, nicht die religion den menschen.


eher: der mensch schneidet sich die religion zu recht.


> jap, wenn es ihnen gut geht, brauchen sie es nicht, aber wenns ihnen  schlecht geht, dann schon...ok, sollte man vielleicht auch mal  hinterfragen.


das ist mehr als nur fragwürdig.


> bis hin zum mord an anders- oder un-gläubigen...ich bin beeindruckt.


außer im judentum ist es in jeder mir bekannten religion verboten leute zu töten, nur weil diese anders-/ungläubig sind.


> esweiteren, ist religion am schlimmsten, wenn sie zur staatsreligion erhoben wird, beispiele gibt und gab es genug...


es gibt auch beispiele, wo "demokratische" staaten menschenunwürdige gesetzte haben/hatten.


> alleine schon, das ein gericht, nach einer religion richtet und nicht  nach wenigstens halbwegs vernünftigen, menschrechtlich unbedenklichen  gesetzen,


generell lässt sich über jede form von gericht und strafrecht diskutieren


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> außer im judentum ist es in jeder mir bekannten religion verboten leute zu töten, nur weil diese anders-/ungläubig sind.



Und warum gibt es dennoch so viele Tote die im namen der anderen Religion geschehen sind? Weil die jeweiligen Religionen sich ihre eigenen gesetztes texte so zurechtbiegen wie sie es gerade brauchen! Und da ist es egal wie die Religionen heißen mögen jede hat dreck am stecken!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> wtf?!? Ich glaubs nicht. Die USA bekommen echt Freifahrtsscheine für alles  Und die Marionette namens Obama fällt immer mehr in Ungnaden.
> 
> Vorallem:Lügner und Marionette anderer im Hinterzimmer!


 
Das Gesetzt gibts, aber das ist eben so eine Sache, Obama hat es unterschrieben, weil die Republikaner die Mehrheit im Senat haben. Sie wollten es und damit Obama sein Kram kriegt, hat er das Gesetz durchgewunken. Bedeutet aber eben nicht, dass er das auch gemacht hat.

Und bei Guantamo ist es genauso. Er will das schließen, kann sich aber im Senat nicht durchsetzen, weil die Republikaner das boykottieren.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es dennoch so viele Tote die im namen der anderen Religion geschehen sind? Weil die jeweiligen Religionen sich ihre eigenen gesetztes texte so zurechtbiegen wie sie es gerade brauchen! Und da ist es egal wie die Religionen heißen mögen jede hat dreck am stecken!


 
Ich kann auch Leute im Namen Deutschlands töten. Oder weil ich gerade Lust auf Blut haben. Oder weil ich keine Lust auf Schwarze habe 
Wenn es keine Religion gäbe, würde man andere Gründe vorschieben. 2 Weltkriege sollten genug Beweis sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn er die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft hat begeben die sich auf dünnes Eis, ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das die Amis es einfach hinnehmen. Damit wäre schon fast klar wo der nächste Campingausflug der US Army hingeht. Glaubenskriege und Folter sollten doch schon längst der Geschichte angehören


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gesetzt gibts, aber das ist eben so eine Sache, Obama hat es unterschrieben, weil die Republikaner die Mehrheit im Senat haben. Sie wollten es und damit Obama sein Kram kriegt, hat er das Gesetz durchgewunken. Bedeutet aber eben nicht, dass er das auch gemacht hat.
> Und bei Guantamo ist es genauso. Er will das schließen, kann sich aber im Senat nicht durchsetzen, weil die Republikaner das boykottieren.


 
Gut, das Obama da nichts machen kann, kann auch gut möglich sein. Das bei den Amerikaner des öfteren (immer^^) nur Marionetten als Präsidenten hingesetzt werden, ist ja nichts neues. Aber klar, letztendlich muss auch aufgepasst werden, wer hinter einem steht und wer nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2012)

Da sich die Diskussion hier nur noch ausschließlich um politische Themen dreht, schließe ich den Thread. Beachtet bitte, dass für einige Themenkomplexe hier bereits Threads im Politik-Unterforum bestehen: Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft

Insbesondere Religion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wissenschaft/154077-haltet-ihr-vom-islam.html

Bitte dort weiter diskutieren.

-CLOSED-


----------

